# Falcon and heron: a meal gone horribly wrong



## turtlepunk (May 2, 2012)

I came across this video and thought it was freaking insane!
all i can say is WOW! pretty...amazing.....

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Hyt9a_8ExY&list=FLpTsEm971K2w9_CEuGcJ1dg&index=2&feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## Apophis (May 2, 2012)

Wow. Really sad but also crazy.


----------

